# Drilling holes in my boat....



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to change out a vent, and guess what? There is no access to the back side. Someone had already put access to the other vents on the other side. Waxed the boat Saturday and bammo, vent pops off, corroded like a mad man. So, I have ordered another vent, pick it up today. I am also going to add an access hatch, due to the fact I have to put one in to change the vent.

So the questions are.... Do I need to pre drill holes for the screws for the hatch? Guessing yes here so I dont crack the fiberglass. Question 2.... What do I use to drill out the big access hole?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Be sure to counter sink your pre drilled holes to prevent spider cracking around the hole. I tape where I intend to drill, measure ,mark, measure a fewmore times then grit my teeth and drill.A few pictures might help with suggestions for the access hole. For an access hole I would find a suitable access hatch cover and use the corresponding hole saw for a perfect fit and neat appearance. Maybe something like this or similar.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks David, after looking at it I found an access panel already in the boat, had to put my arm in up to my neck but I got er dun, thanks for your help. Thank God I didnt have to drill. I was all hyped up on snickers bars and coca-cola!!


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Apparently you have solved your problem, but I just wanted to add. I do everything just as David described except I use a Rotozip saw to cut my holes. It will cut a perfect hole up to 20" with the circle attachment. Great for cutting speaker holes. I have also used it to cut rectangular hatch opening and such. Just want to share this.


----------

